# DANIEL IS A VIRTUOSO!



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Congratulations!

I just felt like posting that...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Haha! Yes. Good job Daniel, but don't expect to make Legendary virtuoso before me.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks you two!   . So catch me, Quaverion...:lol:

Nice signature, Harvey. :lol:


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Oct 20 2004, 12:57 AM
> *Nice signature, Harvey. :lol:
> [snapback]2558[/snapback]​*


 :blink: :blink: You can read that?? You're crazy!


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

what the..


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

hehehe


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

now, I need to get posting.... hmmm..


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...this was confusing...


----------

